
M&S to replace call centre staff with AI that understands human speech - Mimino123
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/08/15/ms-replace-call-centre-staff-ai-understands-human-speech/
======
PunchTornado
yeah, right. that means they don't give a shit about customer support.

